# What flaws are you willing to accept?



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

From people on the dating scene I always hear 'they have to be X' or 'they can't be Y'.

I thought having depression, anxiety, and no job would keep me single for eternity, but I found a woman that could see past those things.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good for you!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep. Hope it works. How long have you been together.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Really, is that necessary WolfwalksSoftly person, that picture does not need to be here or anywhere, I feel empathy for this poor woman. Also you are just being mean to Bill, and he doesn't deserve that either!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh please.... I'm not being mean just kidding with him. If he is offended, I will take it down and offer my apology.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I am pretty laid back and very few things bother me. I would have a hard time with someone who can't control their temper and with someone whose acquaintance with soap and water is negligible. Apart from that I look for the positive attributes in people.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Oh please.... I'm not being mean just kidding with him. If he is offended, I will take it down and offer my apology.


You do realize that that woman is a real person right and her picture does not need to be used as some kind of joke on any forum, it is disrespectful.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Thank you for your concern.


Know what? You are kind of a , there I said it, but I don't like mean people.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They say there's a lid for every pot. I suppose you just keep trying lids until you find one that fits right. If you don't find them in this life, you'll find your "lid" in another.

One thing I simply cannot abide though: a man who does not breathe. They get so stiff.

Mon


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

RichNC said:


> Know what? You are kind of a , there I said it, but I don't like mean people.



Oh Boy...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

dawgs, Whaddia I miss? I didn't see nothing aimed at me.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep. Hope it works. How long have you been together.


Over two years now. Sorry for finding my cake and falling off the wagon. 

I probably tried talking to 200-300 women on that dating site over 4 years. She is the only one that said yes to a date, she also said yes when I asked her to marry me. :kiss:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, glad to hear it. Id say, keep her happy, shes rare.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AS TO FLAWS, I CANT THINK OF ANY. if THERE WERE A LIST MADE UP, I LIKELY COULD PICK FROM IT, Oops. Sorry bout the caps. I wont go a smoker, a drinker, a druggy, a gambler, other than gambling on me lol. Someone who has to go to town all the time. once a year should be plenty lol. Someone who snores, someone who farts, Someone who snores AND farts LOL. A athiest

I can accept if they don't know how to play pitch, Just so there willing to learn.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> dawgs, Whaddia I miss? I didn't see nothing aimed at me.


Bill, I had posted a picture of a rather large woman sitting on a step with dunlap syndrome and stated that if you put on a clean white shirt and button the collar over your adams apple, you might have a chance.
But Mr Rich who had taken it upon himself to be the PC POlice of all humanity.(from reading his other posts he is a real Peach) :huh:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

RichNC said:


> Know what? You are kind of a , there I said it, but I don't like mean people.


Aren't you being quite judgemental? You really don't know me. You don't know that in my community, I am well known, respected by most and have helped several people who were down on their luck. In my time of need, people I didn't know asked how they could help me. People come to me for advice and my opinion on several situations. I have been asked to run for public office.

Mean people usually don't go out of their way to take care of people in need, or animals that have been dumped or injured. I'm the type of person that opens doors for women, who help elderly people with tasks that are cumbersome to them....you know why? Because it's the right thing to do.

Concerning Bill, I actually like him...his thought process might be a little misplaced and old fashioned, but he isn't a "" in my book.

I could have been a real "" to you...but I wasn't. Trust me on this.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Flaws?
I have to accept flaws?
What?
That's not in the plans.....I've looked over the plans 1,000 times......no flaws, only perfection!!

lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Flaws huh?
Well I know I'm darn uncomfortable around perfect people. :huh:

I think I can deal with just about anything with people that have a kind heart, and are trying to better themselves. &#9825;


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Do you have, or know of a cabin somewhere in the Allegheny Mountains ?:grin:


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Over two years now. Sorry for finding my cake and falling off the wagon.
> 
> I probably tried talking to 200-300 women on that dating site over 4 years. She is the only one that said yes to a date, she also said yes when I asked her to marry me. :kiss:


Awesome! Congratulations! :rock:


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Over two years now. Sorry for finding my cake and falling off the wagon.
> 
> I probably tried talking to 200-300 women on that dating site over 4 years. She is the only one that said yes to a date, she also said yes when I asked her to marry me. :kiss:


Oh, what dating site ? I look at a few of them, but am too far from most available women .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi rick. long time no seaya. Im on FO, but I aint doing any good there. How U bean?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I hate a woman that loves to cook, clean the house, and take care of me; but, if those were her only flaws, I guess I could overlook them!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Know whatcha mean. I think tho , theres darn few like that


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

I think that if I'm willing to overlook something, then it must not really be a flaw in my eyes. ? maybe...I dunno...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have all kinds of flaws, just part of being human, to my way of thinking.
When they get in the way in my relationship with others, I apologize and try to do better.

I feel a connection with those that do the same.


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Aren't you being quite judgemental? You really don't know me. You don't know that in my community, I am well known, respected by most and have helped several people who were down on their luck. In my time of need, people I didn't know asked how they could help me. People come to me for advice and my opinion on several situations. I have been asked to run for public office.
> 
> Mean people usually don't go out of their way to take care of people in need, or animals that have been dumped or injured. I'm the type of person that opens doors for women, who help elderly people with tasks that are cumbersome to them....you know why? Because it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


after that histry lesson I see why people ask you to be a politison.LOL:runforhills:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

itsb said:


> after that histry lesson I see why people ask you to be a politison.LOL:runforhills:


Woo Hoo..I'm Back.:rock: I turned down Sainthood..J/K


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Doggone it , Bill--who are you describing?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where? What? huh?


----------



## Lazerus (Apr 23, 2015)

Women have flaws? What sort of nonsense is this?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got an X I could introduce you to, lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I got an X I could introduce you to, lol



So does she lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. But im not bedfast, and I got way more than one tooth in my uppers. My boobs hang WAY higher. I exercise more than just chewing ice cubes.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Lazerus said:


> Women have flaws? What sort of nonsense is this?


Really, you should post more.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> LOL lol. But im not bedfast, and I got way more than one tooth in my uppers. My boobs hang WAY higher. I exercise more than just chewing ice cubes.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> LOL lol. But im not bedfast, and I got way more than one tooth in my uppers. My boobs hang WAY higher. I exercise more than just chewing ice cubes.



Oh I'm sure she has a list of flaws for you as long as her arm. Difference is, she isn't constantly running you down on a public forum while being nice to you in person. Hypocrisy sucks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At least NOT on THIS public forum. She has a puter too.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> At least NOT on THIS public forum. She has a puter too.


Good for her.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BUT, I think that she usually only says nice things about me. Her mom, MY MIL said I was the best husband of all 3 of her girls, and ma hated farming, broke her husband from it, and swore shed break me, but didn't get it done. 
My X is nice to everybody and anybody since shes bedfast nearly, SHE HAS TO BE.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> BUT, I think that she usually only says nice things about me. Her mom, MY MIL said I was the best husband of all 3 of her girls, and ma hated farming, broke her husband from it, and swore shed break me, but didn't get it done.
> My X is nice to everybody and anybody since shes bedfast nearly, SHE HAS TO BE.


Please quit trying to justify your badmouthing your ex. It only makes you look that much worse.

Have you ever considered that there is a reason why you can not find another woman for yourself? I'll give you a hint....it's not your looks. You go on online dating sites contacting women and demanding they prove to you their farming/homesteading experiences and then complain when no one messages you back. You come on this website badmouthing a woman who, by your own admission, probably doesn't do that to you. A woman who has opened up her home to you and offered her hospitality when she did not have to. Bed bound does not mean she is without dignity. You constantly put down women as a whole and objectify them and yet... you can't manage to figure out what is going on. Good grief, the list is never ending.

Seriously, until you get your crud together and have a change of heart, I doubt that you are ever gonna find anyone. If you do manage to find someone anyway, I'd be very careful if I were you. You know what they say about karma.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now dear, I took nehis advice, and NOW, when I make a reply I say
Would you care to tell of your Farm/Garden/Homesteading experiences.?
IF that sounds demanding, then tell me how to phrase the question, and Ill sure do it.

Shes opened up her home to me huh. While im there, I have to get her Ice cubes and I always fill her 8 ice cube trays. I have to get her milk. I have to get her water. I have to take any mail to the mail box. Whenever im comeing in I always call her to see if theres anything she needs at the grocery store before I come over. I always stop and buy the biggest bottle of soap for her, but I only do my laundry on that day, and its never beyond 2 washer loads. IF she has already laundry in the washer, I wash and dry that. It aint all as one sided as you want to think it is.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Now dear, I took nehis advice, and NOW, when I make a reply I say
> Would you care to tell of your Farm/Garden/Homesteading experiences.?
> IF that sounds demanding, then tell me how to phrase the question, and Ill sure do it.
> 
> Shes opened up her home to me huh. While im there, I have to get her Ice cubes and I always fill her 8 ice cube trays. I have to get her milk. I have to get her water. I have to take any mail to the mail box. Whenever im comeing in I always call her to see if theres anything she needs at the grocery store before I come over. I always stop and buy the biggest bottle of soap for her, but I only do my laundry on that day, and its never beyond 2 washer loads. IF she has already laundry in the washer, I wash and dry that. It aint all as one sided as you want to think it is.



Wow. You really are a piece of work. I truly hope you get what you deserve. Or, maybe you already have.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Note to self:
Don't get on her bad side.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Come to think about it, that was really hot. Good for you


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I respect a man who does housework even when he doesn't have to. It is neighborly, and this is a forum of neighborly advice.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I cant figure out if Bill is speaking of his x, or his sis--wasnt sis the one helping him awhile back? and i thought his x's lived further away/But--Maybe I'm behind times--Bill, you hiding someone else we dont know about? AND, I am kidding!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

X lives MUCH closer than sis. She lives the furtherst away. Shes coming over Fri night to finish the kitchen floor. Im speaking of 3rd X. My 2nd X lives in Washington DC now, last I heard, and first resides in St Joseph cemetery.


----------

